
Ask HN: Is wanting to be a VC a red flag for a startup hire? - jon_richards
I&#x27;ve noticed a fair number of people trying to work in the startup space are quite set on going into VC (&quot;eventually&quot;). Have you ever hired such a person? How did it go?
======
brudgers
To me, this sounds more or less like 'and then after high school I'll go to
college' mental model of what it means to have a career. Working at a startup,
then having a startup, then becoming a VC is how a guidance counselor might
describe the career of 'entrepreneur'.

My advice, trust your gut. What matters is if it is a red-flag for _you_.

Good luck.

------
andrewstuart2
A red flag for what danger? Sounds like they're pretty dedicated to making
themselves a lot of money to achieve that goal, presumably via working for
your startup. I don't see why that would be a red flag at all; rather, they're
probably going to be willing to work hard to realize that goal.

~~~
jon_richards
Ah, I guess I wasn't clear. They want to work for a VC firm.

The danger is that they aren't in it for the long haul, are just using this as
a resume padder, and are looking to jump ship to a VC firm (or potentially a
better resume padder) asap.

~~~
YuriNiyazov
Honestly, the fact that you use the words "in it for the long haul" the way
you do would be a red flag for me if I was a prospective hire.

I want to work at a place where the incentives are aligned in such a way that,
if I really am some approximation of a rational economic agent, I would have
no choice but to "be in it for the long haul", without having that be my
intent on day one.

In other words: it is _your job_ as a company to make a prospect stay there
for the long haul; it is not their job to come in with that psychological
state.

And yes, I'd like to work at a VC firm eventually.

~~~
jon_richards
I think where I disagree with you is that I don't think it's effective to
"incentivise" someone to do a job that they fundamentally don't want to do.

First I want to find the right fit. Then I want to incentivise them. Is
someone who wants a bit of "startup experience" before working for a VC firm
the right fit?

~~~
YuriNiyazov
Yea, sorry, I don't think we will be able to come to any sort of productive
discussion here.

'I don't think it's effective to "incentivise" someone to do a job that they
fundamentally don't want to do.'

I don't even know what this means. I don't see how anyone "fundamentally"
would want to do anything to help you with your company unless you incentivize
them.

